# First contest with new cooker



## gooose53 (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks like I'll be entering my first contest this coming weekend. I'm going to split the entry fee with someone else and really looking forward to it. Wish us well. The 2006 South Carolina BBQ Champ is also going to be there cooking....so we have our work cut out for us.
This is a whole-hog event and the 2006 champ is really, really good at whole-hog.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 7, 2008)

Go get em Gooose!!!  Good Luck and Have fun brother!


----------



## fatback joe (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck!!! 

Congrats on just getting out there and doing it!


----------



## k5yac (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## abelman (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck and look forward to some pictures!


----------



## cman95 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck Goose....give em he!!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck goose,  keep an eye on  that past champion. Might just learn sumtin!


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, he was one of the teachers in the BBQ class I attended last year.  He's a very nice guy, willing to assist if needed (hope he is willing to assist me to win!!!).


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good Luck Gooose!
     I admire you for just getting out there and trying. Good luck and do let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 7, 2008)

Good luck Goose. Go out there and have fun.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck to you TH!!  Most of all...have fun!!


----------



## davenh (Apr 8, 2008)

Good luck and kick some (pork) butt 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## white cloud (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow, quite a challenge competing against the X champ. Good luck. Heck you can do it.


----------

